# wolverine



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Did any body see ABC12 tonight at 6. The wolverine that was spotted a year or so ago is still alive. I hope this works.
elusive wolverine
 
*Animal, believed to be from Ontario, spotted several times near Ubly*

A Thumb-Area man is tracking a rare wolverine that has been spotted near Ubly over the past year and a half. And Tuesday brought a chance to look at the most recent videotape of that famous wolverine.

Read Story

Related:

abc12 video report

<LI class=stationDomain>ABC12.com <LI class=passiveControls id=controls1>1 <LI class=passiveControls id=controls2>2 <LI class=passiveControls id=controls3>3
4


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link. It's cool how an animal can travel an ice flow or make it many miles from where it was. Too bad we can't plant a female in the area and see what would happen. I wonder why none have made it to Isle Royle or would they just trap it so as not to interfere with what is already there. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Overdew said:


> It's cool how an animal can travel an ice flow or make it many miles from where it was.


Several years ago I watched a large coyote walk onto the ice covered Lake Huron and head for Canada.
I lost sight of it in my 10X binocs as it determinely walked eastward.
Cool link! Thanks


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Just a little bit more information about that wolverine, the first video they got of it was I think the guys were coyete hunting with hounds and treed it near the Bad Axe land fill. They think it might have come over on a garbage truck from Canada. Pretty tough animal.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

There website has a few interesting facts and some more photos.

http://www.wolverineguy.com/

I'm glad they kept the location quiet although I'm sure someone else is out there looking for it. I think introducing a female would be a great idea and see what happens.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Now I remember that is what they thought. I have made many trips driving through Ontario up to Toronto to Owen Sound and every where between for work.
I still can not understand why their trash is hauled to MI. There is so many areas in ONT to make the land fills. guess thats off the subject.
Someday a Moose will end up in Detroit.


----------

